# Mini Vape Meet in Durban



## Ugi

Hey guys n gals Shaun the Piff Master is coming to Durban this weekend. Anyone keen on having a mini Vape meet at Rocco's bar Umhlanga Saturday 7pm. Please confirm if you can come down. Vape on.......


----------



## ET

Rough estimate of time and day?


----------



## Ugi

Sorry ET I updated post . Sharp


----------



## ET

Pretty sure i won't be able to make it, by around half past 5 the vape coma from juice testing should be setting in

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ugi said:


> Hey guys n gals Shaun the Piff Master is coming to Durban this weekend. Anyone keen on having a mini Vape meet at Rocco's bar Saturday 7pm. Please confirm if you can come down. Vape on.......



Would love to be there but it's my daughters birthday dinner.


----------



## Ugi

Hey Rob. My big daughters birthday on the same day.. Hopefully visitors be gone by then

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ugi

Bump is there anybody free.....


----------



## Ravynheart

Where's rocco's bar at?


----------



## ZAh

I will be in a prayer at that time.....

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugi

Umhlanga


----------



## Ravynheart

Ouch. I'm out in Amanzimtoti. That's pretty far out


----------



## Ravynheart

Just confirmed with my mom. (yay, transport!) I can be able to come.


----------



## Ugi

Awesome. Pm Shaun for confirmation of time. Thanx for coming in advance


----------



## Ugi

Wait a minute you are the one that got piffd by Shaun not too long ago


----------



## Ravynheart

Yes I am. I want to actually thank him in person.


----------



## BigB

Ravynheart said:


> Ouch. I'm out in Amanzimtoti. That's pretty far out


Wow, I am in Toti as well... Cool, I was looking at arranging a South Coast Vape Meet at Lords and Legends soon... Could be fun. If we get enough people, I am sure we can even motivate a few out of towner's to join us!

Edited to add that I won't make the Vape Meet this time because my brain will be fried from fishing a tournament (getting up at 4AM)....


----------



## Ugi

Sure Big b. Next time.


----------



## Al3x

Ill try and be there @Ugi where in umhlanga my google maps not picking it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ravynheart

@BigB if you can organise a vape meet at Lords, count me in! I'll definitely come! It's about time we rallied the vape community here


----------



## Al3x

I'll be in on the meet at lords. @BigB 

Some of were discussing the other day, there are just not enuf durban meets

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ET

Vape meet lords and legends or even illovo nursery

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ravynheart

Anyone have empty eliquid bottles they don't want any more?


----------



## Ugi

Updated to time and venue of mini Vape meet. Breakfast at Cappuccino restaurant in Gateway at 9am. Please advise guys n gal

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Al3x

I am gonna have to give this one a miss, work,
hopefully we can have another one soon


----------



## Ravynheart

Where is cappuccino at? I don't see any clouds :c


----------



## Silver

Take a picture of the meet guys


----------



## Ravynheart

Anyone here yet or am I just early?
Edit: are you sure it's not col'cacchio? Can't find cappuccino on the mall map

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ZAh

It would be nice if we had a durban and surrounding areas group or something where we could all communicate and meet and stuff 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Al3x

ZAh said:


> It would be nice if we had a durban and surrounding areas group or something where we could all communicate and meet and stuff
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk



good idea, and maybe have a meet every fortnight.
if there is interest maybe we can open a new thread

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZAh

Al3x said:


> good idea, and maybe have a meet every fortnight.
> if there is interest maybe we can open a new thread


Any ideas on how we could go about doing this and on via what platform could we communicate 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## ET

Make a whatsapp group for durbanites


----------



## ZAh

Oki will do it now...

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZAh

E.t could you please send me a message...I have a new phone and lost my contact list 0616651086 and add me guys 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------

